# X-mini Max Stereo Speakers



## gxsaurav (Mar 23, 2009)

You can also read the review on my blog.

It is very hard to believe that  despite of using computers for almost 10 years , I never purchased speakers. I  am not that much into music & movies & watch them once in a while only  so my primary source of Audio is my Philips SHP8900 Hi-Fi headphones. 

 Due to all this I never had good  experience with speakers. I wanted to buy small portable speakers for my Nokia  N79 which can run on battery & provide enough volume & loudness for 1  room. I don’t want to disturb the whole neighborhood so wanted something which  is small, can run via battery, can be charged quickly & which can be carried  to small parties in a Cargo Short’s pockets or a simple Backpack. 

 I found X-mini Max Stereo Speakers  but wasn’t expecting them in Lucknow but I found them in Jumbo Electronics in  Fun Republic. Jumbo Electronics is indeed a good place for such kind of fancy  electronics items which are usually hard to find anywhere else in Lucknow. I was  surprises to find X-Mini Max there & after a bargain I was able to buy it at  Rs 2,200.

 *static.flickr.com/3460/3378094343_0496370402.jpg

 X-mini Max is available in a cylindrical packaging as shown  above which is quite compact. The speakers look like a small bomb form a Sci –Fi  movie when they are both connected together. Many eyes were looking at us when  we were trying them in McDonalds .

 The package contains the speakers,  one connectivity cable & one small pouch to keep the speakers while  traveling. When the speaker is inside the cloth pouch, it is still very small to  carry in your Cargo’s side pocket.

 My primary purpose of buying these  speakers was to use with my N79 & once in a while with my PC when I have  many people watching a movie in my room.

*static.flickr.com/3593/3378327283_20e3329170.jpg

*static.flickr.com/3600/3378327595_cefa326644.jpg
 
I captured some videos during  video & music playback with my Sony Cybershot W80 Digicam. You can see them on my youtube page or my Blog.

Video Playback

Music Playback

 Don’t compare these speakers with  full blown speakers like Creative T40 or iTrigue because they are real PC  speakers & yes, they are indeed better if you plan to use them on a PC only  however, they are not as portable as these X-Mini speakers. X-mini gives  sufficient audio to completely fill a medium size hall with audio. Whether you  are listening to music on PC or using a digital audio player or mobile phone,  the X-Mini will indeed give you sufficient audio. However, don’t plan to use  them in Outdoor environment as due to open area the audio will spread in all  direction & overall volume will decrease. The speakers are marked at 3.5W  RMS each.

 The only thing I have to which I  can compare the sound quality of these speakers is my T.V’s speakers. Compared  to them the vocal dialogs of T.V shows wasn’t that loud. The audio doesn’t  distort up to 90% volume level but does distorts at 100%. Make sure you close  the Bass accordion when watching movies as movies usually have dialogs more then  music at which Bass can produce bad audio with these speakers.

 Audio when watching movies is  better when the speakers are placed on a 90 degree angel facing you.

*static.flickr.com/3553/3378912820_2e482b83d3.jpg
 
The speakers provide a playback  time of 8 hours with a full charge & take 2 hours to charge completely. They  can be charged either by connecting to a PC via USB or a USB Wall A.C adapter.  They can also be charged using D.C batteries if you have a portable travel  charger with a Mini USB connector. I found one on ebay & have ordered it. During charging the  light turns to red, when fully charged or playing they turn to blue. Light blue  means battery is low. 

 Overall, if you are looking for  big full blown speakers & if you are an audiophile for which even a point  increase in treble means a lot, then buy these speakers after checking properly.  However, if you are looking for something portable to use with your Notebook or  Netbook PC, or Mobile phone or iPod or some else portable then X-Mini Max stereo  for Rs 2,200 is the best deal you can get.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2009)

nice review


----------

